# DVC perks



## siki (Nov 7, 2008)

Hello,

Will I get the same perks for staying at DVC if I exchange into the resort? Will we get free parking and extra magic hours?

Thanks.
Michelle


----------



## littlestar (Nov 7, 2008)

You get free parking and the extra magic hours when you exchange in.


----------



## siki (Nov 7, 2008)

Thank you for the quick reply. I'm trying to decide wether to stay inside the park.


----------



## siki (Nov 7, 2008)

I have another question...is there a resort fee for staying at a DVC resort?

Thanks.

Michelle


----------



## rsackett (Nov 7, 2008)

Yes, last time I went it was $95.

Ray


----------



## siki (Nov 7, 2008)

rsackett said:


> Yes, last time I went it was $95.
> 
> Ray



Is this a daily fee?


----------



## djs (Nov 7, 2008)

The fee is for your entire stay, and covers your entire party.  There are some here that feel you shouldn't have to pay the fee in that on exchange you ought to be treated like an owner would be (owners don't pay this fee).  I believe this is the reason DVC no longer exchanges through RCI.

All that said, I stayed at a DVC this past spring and was pleased with the resort (Saratoga Springs).  We didn't need a car, had groceries delivered before our arrival and did the meal plan.  My only complaint about the meal plan was that it really turned out to be too much food, but from a dollar standpoint it paid off.  One thing to keep in mind is that in another Orlando area resort (that is not a DVC) you'd pay a lot less for food as you woudn't have to pay park prices.  You'd have to decide what's worth what to you, as outside the resort you'll need a car, so savings on food may get eaten up by the cost of the car and gas.

If you do get a meal plan it is VERY important that you make reservations as soon as possible...some of the resturaunts book 6-months out.


----------



## littlestar (Nov 7, 2008)

djs said:


> The fee is for your entire stay, and covers your entire party.  There are some here that feel you shouldn't have to pay the fee in that on exchange you ought to be treated like an owner would be (owners don't pay this fee).  I believe this is the reason DVC no longer exchanges through RCI.



I'm a DVC member and when I exchange in through Interval, I, too, pay the $95.00 fee.


----------



## icydog (Nov 8, 2008)

You will not get free internet, pool hopping, or many of the other DVC perks  when staying on an II trade. I tried. I know. They were unrelenting.


----------

